# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Ads reinstate facebook account(id verified)ready for run ads

## SteveHellin

'ID CARD VERIFIED' FACEBOOK REINSTATE ACCOUNT FOR RUNNING ADS AND MAINTAIN BUSINESS MANAGER


Personal FaceBook Ads Account And Personal BM Including
( This Profile Are Reinstated For Ads Running)
100% working Guarantee For Ads without Any issue.
SO IF U BUY THIS PROFILE U WILL GET TO RUN ADS ON IT
Account Will Come As

1.2FA KEY
2.COOKIES
3.EMAIL
4.EMAIL PASSWORD
5.FB PASSWORD
6.EMAIL RECOVERY
7.DOB ETC
ALL ACCOUNT ARE VERIFIED WITH FACEBOOK AURTHORITIES

COUNTRY-> USA, UK, ITALY , FRANCE, GERMANY, CANADA, SPAIN ETC.

=====CONTACT DETAILS=====

Contact details:
ICQ: 
Skype: live:.cid.a35097d473bdb364
Gmail: [email protected]

==Our Provided Services==
•Instant Delivery After Purchase
(Some Times It may Take 1 hours To 12 Hours Depend On Quantity)
•24×7 Customers Support
Replacement will be Available for frist week

----------

